# Blue Belt in BJJ



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

what excatley does it take to get a blue belt in BJJ?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 19, 2002)

From what I understand, time and winning tournaments.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

lol I meant tech. wise Kyle can you help us out


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I've got a book from Renzo and Royler that have the requirements for blue belt that I can post, if you like.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

That would be cool =-)


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Rolling Breakfall
escape from the mount Upa
upa drill
defense for 2 hand choke
palm up wrist release
palm down wrist release
two hand wrist release
hip throw
defense for lapel grab
front collar choke
defense for standing head lock
defense for rear bear hug
thrusting choke
defense for thrusting choke
defense for thrusting front kick
passing the guard
scissors  sweep
american lock
arm bar from mount
defense for guillotine choke
standing guard pass
double ankle sweep
counter for double ankle sweep
doulbe leg sweep to arm bar
Push sweep
elevator sweep
headlock escape 1-4
elbow escape from side mount
defense for front bear hug
defense for standing rear choke
defense for front bear hug arms pinned
kimura lock from guard
defense for rear hook punch
guillotine choke
defending the guillotine choke 1-2
defense for shoulder grab 1-2
defense for throat grab
side kick
forward elbow strike
rear naked choke
defense for double lapel grab
triangle choke
elbow escape drill
elbow escape for mount
arm bar from guard
underarm collar choke
sliding collar choke
transition from mount to rear mount
double leg takedown
thats is what they have for requirements for blue belt
Bob 

:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Cool thanks for taking the time to write that.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

JDenz, No problem. If you have any questions on any of the techs or what they do, let me know. Will look it up for you.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 21, 2002)

Generally, you need to find a legitimate black-belt in BJJ who is willing to promote you.  Each such instructor will have their own criteria for blue-belt.  Meaning, there is no general answer to your question.  You will have to talk to whomever is going to potentially promote you.

At a very high level, you can expect that you'll need to know how to escape from various inferior positions, how to dominate from the top, how to attack from the top, how to pass the guard, how to dominate from the guard, and how to attack from the guard. 

The timeframe is pretty consistent from instructor to instructor, assuming you train consistenly 2x-3x/week.  It will take you 1 to 2 years to earn blue-belt, assuming no previous grappling experience.

    - Kyle


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank you Kyle


----------

